# P38 takedown lever



## JaxMike01 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and kind of new to fire arms. I recently purchased my first fire arm and enjoy shooting. I also got with my brother that is the keeper of all my dads old guns. In that collection he had a Walther P38 that he brought back from WWll. Being one of the younger kids I never heard any of the war stories and there's a neat story with this one, for another time though. 
My problem is that the pistol shoots fine in fact it's more accurate than the new SW SD9VE I just bought. Anyway the issue is the takedown lever seems to work its way down after a couple of rounds and jamming the works. It hasn't come apart during operation but I'm afraid it might. Everything seems in working order. The lever clicks into place and clicks into the open position. One thing I can say is that it didn't do this the first time I shot it but the pistol was dry as a bone after sitting for decades. The gunsmith at the range I go to inspected it before I shot it and said it was in excellent condition but needed oil. After I shot it I took it home and cleaned and oiled it, ever sense then I've had the lever problem. 
Sorry for the long post but anyone have an idea for a fix for me. I really like the pistol and it has family history. 
Thoughts and comments welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, can't help you much about the fix, but know that you should NEVER get rid of that gun! Those original P38's are salty, especially if they are in excellent shape, and an early manufacture helps. Would like to see some pictures of that one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suspect that the little spring which controls the P.38's takedown lever has broken, is jammed, or is gummed-up with old grease.
(You didn't _remove_ the takedown lever, did you? If you did, you might've lost the little parts to which I'm referring.)

Go to: http://stevespages.com/ipb-walther-p38.html
(No, I'm not that Steve.)
Please see parts #: *OO*, *PP*, and *QQ*.

The "Retainer Latch Plunger" is what keeps the "Retainer Latch" (the takedown lever) in place.
The "Retainer Latch Plunger Spring" is what keeps the "Retainer Latch Plunger" working properly.


----------

